# help me fill a labor "goody bag" for my sister!



## Twinklefeet (Mar 19, 2008)

My sister is having her second baby this august (another darling little girl!







), and I am making her a "goody bag" for when she's in labor. She'll be giving birth at Pennsylvania hospital, so i don't know what the labor rooms are like or how they run their show, but I want to give her things to do/use during her birth.
So far in the bag: Lavender essential oil, some of which I will be turning into a "room spray" type thing, lavender & shea butter body wash/bubble bath, organic baby wash(she bathed, or had bathed, the last one at the birth so I thought it would be nice for my sis to have some special wash for her, although I don't know if the hosp. will use it...). I am going to buy some "junk food" mags when the time gets closer(she's due at the end of august), and include a copy of Mothering along with a subscription.
Some other ideas are: lovely soft wash clothes for her forehead, an organic cotton baby hat and outfit for the ride home(if she wants it, that's up to her to use it or not)... but really I'd like to include more fun stuff and useful stuff.
Any ideas would be welcome. What did you wish you had at the hosp. when you were in labor? What sort of things will say "i love you" when she uses them during labor? This is tough for me since I birthed at home, i had all my cozy/useful/needful things right at hand. So, ladies... fire away and help me stuff this bag full of







:







:








TIA


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

A comfy nursing tank, or sports bra.

Maybe some hard candy for early early labor.

Big bottle of water, or Herb Tea for after delivery. (the hospital had like these tiny bottles, and i drake 4 of them)

A lightweight cotton robe.

Maybe a really relaxing CD, and then maybe a mix CD to pass the time, with inspirational songs, or songs that mean something to her.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

The BEST thing for me was a big book of one-panel cartoons that my partner had planned to give me for Christmas but decided on a whim to let me unwrap when I was in labor (on Christmas Eve). They were perfect for my attention span, and laughing helped me relax! You'd want to wrap this with a "Do not open until labor" tag so she doesn't read it in advance.

Another thing that would be useful is grippy-bottomed socks in her favorite colors. The hospital wanted me to wear socks that were not only icky cheap synthetic in an ugly color combo but also too small for me!








Your sister is lucky to be getting such a nice present!!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

bendy straws
something comfy to wear after birth
clif bars, honey sticks, fizzy water
nice hand lotion
good chocolate (for after!)

I would really have to caution against the lavender oil. I love essential oils and lavender is my absolute FAVORITE. But be warned many women get nauseated by essential oils in labor (this happened to me and I never believed it would beforehand as I have worked with oils for years and years) it definitely made me throw up in labor though!







I'd definitely recommend a bottle though for baths and in a nice hand lotion post birth! or one of these www.sootheze.com


----------



## Twinklefeet (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies! That was super fast, and some awesome ideas. You guys are great!! Keep 'em coming... I'm gonna get a bigger bag!


----------



## maddycakes (Apr 14, 2008)

a pretty journal and a few pens (I found myself wanting to write a lot of memorable stuff down but no where to write it)

a couple of soft (pre-washed) pillow cases that are not too expensive if they accidentally get left behind. (Even if she's bringing one of her own pillows from home, I think I still used like 17 pillows for getting comfy/nursing/etc. and the linens at the hospital are so stiff and scratchy.)

Whatever food/drink she may have been staying away from when pregnant (for me, it was coffee and I could not wait until the morning to have the biggest iced coffee EVER -- granted I was nursing, so the caffeine days were short lived but that one coffee was like the best one I ever had)

an easy word find/crossword puzzle book (I don't like to watch tv when anxious, so something to do with my mind and hands that was easy when I was otherwise still comfortable and not doing much would have been a great diversion--at least I would be getting SOMETHING accomplished)


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i really liked peppermint eo when i was in labor. i kept going into my bathroom to smell it! it really helped for nausea, and clearing my head.

some nice coffee (it helped me stay awake!) and a pretty, big, pottery mug. also some fancy chocolate!

a big water bottle

recharge is good.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I really love the Earth Mama Angel Baby Organics line. They have some great products for postpartum healing including a cooling bottom spray (this was awesome for me), bath herbs and a nipple butter. You're such a good sister!


----------



## montlake (Mar 13, 2008)

I know this is sort of the against the grain of what most people here are going for, but watching tv helped me get through a lot of the really uncomfortable times. (you know, not outright SCREAMING PAIN but too uncomfortable to really relax all the way) I will absolutely be taking dvd's with me for our next one.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I was a little too preoccupied by being in labor to have appreciated anything. Would _not_ have liked new scents or new music...









But I would have appreciated things to make the last few weeks more comfortable!

Dh gave me a book of mother themed poems while I was in labor. Very sweet and thoughtful... but I've been too busy with mothering for the past 8 years to want to waste the time to read about how other people felt. That would have been a better gift before the baby when I was in pondering mode rather than survival mode.


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

during labor i used a ton of chap stick (burt's bees) and hand lotion (also burt's bees). afterward i took tons and tons and tons of pics of my new baby, so maybe a two gig memory card for her digital camera? if she doesn't have anything like that.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

If she's using the hospital dipes instead of cloth then a tube of A&D or something like it. My gf suggested it the day after DS was born, we but it on his bum after every diaper change and the mec. just wiped off w/ no problems!! That stuff was a godsend!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

A really good lip balm.

Maybe a sarong if she doesn't plan on wearing the gown?

If her hair is long, bobby pins, ponytailers and maybe a stretchy headband to keep her hair back out of the way?

What an awesome sister you are! I'd love to 'adopt' you for my own!


----------



## Twinklefeet (Mar 19, 2008)

such great replies! Still compiling my list of things to get, and all of this is sooo helpful! Thanks especially for the info about the essential oils, gals. I will leave them in, but include some peppermint and maybe something else, and she enjoy them before her labor and decide if she wants them during on her own.
All this stuff is so helpful, though, i can't thank you guys enough!!


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

One of those "happy massagers" (You know the wooden hand held massagers).

For my hospital birth I brought my own birth ball, but I don't know how that would really fit in a gift basket.

Shampoo and stuff for MoM to use before she heads home. Our hospital didn't have any!

I would put some lansinoh in for her nipples. I would put some olive oil in for perineal massage.

Some women like heat on their backs during labor, you could put some instant heat wraps in the basket. Some women also like ICE on their back during labor so put some change in for the pop machine. A Cold pop rolled up and down the back can feel great!

I was a doula for a woman whose friend was a genius. She brought stuff for a manicure/pedicure and it totally helped the laboring woman focus on something other than labor pains!

Amy


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Photos! For my first labor DH packed a bunch of photos from when we were dating, trips we took etc. They were wonderful! Between contractions we told the midwife our stories and it really was so perfect to be recounting our life together all culminating in this amazing moment of birthing a child. It was one of the most effective ways to help me place the pain of contractions in a good space. I wish we'd done it for my second labor with DD2.

You don't say in your post if your sister has a DP but if so, photos of their wedding or other special moments in their time together. Photos of her first daughter would be fabulous. Or of the two of you when you were younger... anything that will carry her to good stories of her past and focus her on the beauty of having a child and all it entails.

I LOVE that you are doing this for her. What a GREAT sister you are!! (Hmmmm... maybe I could do this for my SIL who is also due in August...now I'm having all kinds of ideas....)


----------



## kisskisskiddo (Oct 3, 2008)

my friend who is a doula made me one that was very useful. it had:

sugarless gum
smart water (for the electrolytes)
gatorade
one of those scalp massager things
slippers
snacks high in carbs


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

my 2nd labour went so fast that we only used 2 things while in the delivery room:

yoga CDs (krishna das)
camera

oh!! and something that i am SO glad i had. i bought these head scarves that are one piece. you can make them look like a bandanna or headband. kept my hair out of the way AND made me look sort of put together for pictures later. with my first baby, i look AWFUL in the pics. this time, i looked quite a bit better.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Does she have a baby carrier?

Depending on your $$$ you could get her a sling to use, or a moby wrap.

Pluss the woven wraps can be used during labor to attach to the beds and use the wraps to pull with.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

I had packed: gum, lip balm, suckers (for the hard candy--and a stick so it could be removed from my mouth if necessary by someone else), socks, hairties, lotion, snacks, and a massager. Used NONE of it...(active labor lasted less than an hour. I was only in the LDR room 15 minutes before the baby was born.) However, it all came in handy after I got to my postpartum room--especially the snacks. I was starved and the kitchen was closed. All I could get were ham sandwiches. I'm vegetarian.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

For my 3 day (un-planned) stay in the delivery suite, I enjoyed:

The birthing ball
A wheatpack
- absolutely wonderful! I spent hours rocking on the birthing ball, while DH pressed the wheatpack against my lower back, an a lovely hospital midwife (my own, and the back-up midwife had both been sent home to sleep, as this was the second night) pushed the acupressure points in my hands!

MP3-player with my fav dance music to rock through contractions to
Computer + DVDs to pass the time, and relaxing music for when I needed that.

I wish I'd had a nice new nightie or something (pre-washed) for after the birth, and a soft bath robe.

Hair ties

Bendable straws for drinking water if hospital doesn't provide that (all I could get into myself for the last 24 hours).


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh how fun







:

I would get a basket and fill it with a few MDC magazines or subscription







.Some mothers milk tea,a bag of organic granola.a classical music cd for baby mom.candle.some raw lotions and essential oils.fluffy socks.Cant forget the e-mergenc drink packets I loved those after I gave birth

All I can think of for now


----------



## Twinklefeet (Mar 19, 2008)

oh, wow, the great ideas just keep coming!
So, here's a thought... she had terrible terrible back labor last time, and thinks she'll have it again. Is there anything you ladies would recommend sticking in there for helping with back labor?
Keep 'em coming, these ideas are all so great, and I love hearing about all your births and how these various things were useful/not useful. Thanks thanks thanks







:


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

These aren't very 'natural,' but were very helpful to me. My baby is only 3 1/2 mos old so labor in hospital is fresh in my mind!

Several thermacare or similar heat wraps/pads... this may have been mentioned. I could not have been bothered with heating anything up, these heat themselves.

Stylish nursing pajamas- you may have to ask her what she likes. I **thought** I would just wear the hospital gown, but here in PA (so this may apply to your sis) we weren't released till the second day after birth, so I had an entire day in the hospital where I did nothing but read/watch TV/feel filthy and skanky. When DH brought me some nice yoga pants & a nursing top it helped so much!!! I felt human!!! She may feel the same way after delivery. Along those same lines, cute slippers, whatever style she is into.

Def the Lansinoh. Maybe a paperback if she is an avid reader- the babe sure slept a lot and the magazines didn't last long.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
When DH brought me some nice yoga pants & a nursing top it helped so much!!! I felt human!!!

i would have LOVED that!!


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

A lot will depend on if she's going to stay after she has the baby. I went home immediately (most don't realize you don't have to stay there if mom and baby are happy), so I didn't need anything but a change of clothes. Have you asked her if she's going home right away? That will make for much less to carry!


----------



## MammaV (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd pack some emergen - C - great energy booster and you just add it to water.
Some sitz packs for the perineum for post birth. I make my own with epsom salts and organic lavender oil - just a few drops in a 1/4 cup. Really helps the bottom pain.
I had my babies at home and fast too...but I'd never birth without those two items!
Hoping she has a wonderful birth! I'm sure the goody bag will be delightful!


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I almost forgot - Depends! I read about it on here right before delivering my second daughter and I LOVED them for all that postpartum messiness. I totally forgot that I vowed to send them to my SIL. I'm so glad I've just remembered.


----------



## SnapCracklePop (May 4, 2004)

: What a great idea, my sister is recently pregnant with her second and I will definitely be using these ideas!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
Photos! For my first labor DH packed a bunch of photos from when we were dating, trips we took etc. They were wonderful! Between contractions we told the midwife our stories and it really was so perfect to be recounting our life together all culminating in this amazing moment of birthing a child. It was one of the most effective ways to help me place the pain of contractions in a good space. I wish we'd done it for my second labor with DD2.

You don't say in your post if your sister has a DP but if so, photos of their wedding or other special moments in their time together. Photos of her first daughter would be fabulous. Or of the two of you when you were younger... anything that will carry her to good stories of her past and focus her on the beauty of having a child and all it entails.

I LOVE that you are doing this for her. What a GREAT sister you are!! (Hmmmm... maybe I could do this for my SIL who is also due in August...now I'm having all kinds of ideas....)

This is SO Sweet! I absolutely love this idea.









And I've got to sencond the earth mama angel baby line. They are awesome!

I'm going to add:
Some wool nursing pads- the lana pads are amazing, if a bit pricey


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

oh, wow, the great ideas just keep coming!
So, here's a thought... she had terrible terrible back labor last time, and thinks she'll have it again. Is there anything you ladies would recommend sticking in there for helping with back labor?
Make some note cards with hints of what to do if she is having back labor. (ie, Go on hands & knees with warm rice pack on back, hip squeezes, pressure on the tail bone, etc) That way if she does have back labor, her support person can just grab the cards for ideas.

Make a rice "sock" or pack.

Bath pillow. (Can get at the dollar store.)

Food & drink for her & her support person. Think of during labor & after. If baby is born in the wee hours. Some hospitals have crappy kitchen choices.

L


----------



## anyalily (Oct 23, 2008)

Emergen-C
Big cup with straw to keep hydrated
Rescue remedy
Bamboo pajamas for after
Variety of socks - warm, thin, soft, plush


----------

